# Quebec Immigration Steps?



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi friends,

Can anybody help me what are the steps to migrate to Quebec in Skilled Migrant Program.

I am Software Engineer by profession and have around 7 years of working experience.I have a Bachelor Degree in Computer Science(3 Years). I am of age 32 my IELTS result is(L7.0,R6.5,W7.5,S7.5) but i do not know French.

What french Certificates i will be needing and what are the names of those certificates.


----------

